

Used Iphones? - aitoehigie

Hi all, i am really interested in developing applications for the iPhone, but the snag i have here is that i am a developer living in west africa, where there are no Iphones sold at last legally by Apple or Telco's. I would like to know where an unlocked iPhone can be bought, or if anyone here has a used/ new iphone for sale. I would really appreciate your help. 
Thanks.
======
NonEUCitizen
If your app is not GPS-related, you can try getting an iPod Touch, which is
like iPhone minus the phone and GPS hardware.

I had also read that in HongKong you can get an unlocked iPhone, but for $700.

You will need a Mac for the SDK. First, get the Mac, download the free SDK,
and get your app working in the Simulator (part of SDK). THEN, get the iPod
Touch.

Code first. Buy hardware as late as possible.

~~~
SingAlong
I don't think there's 3G in his location (africa). So if he's buying an iPod
Touch, he might as well go for a used-non-3G version of the iPhone (refering
to the first version) which are cheap now. I guess those old iPhones (non-3G)
have unlocking software that's freely available.

I've seen sites selling sim-cards that unlock locked phones. So he can use
something like that too.

P.S: I don't own an iPhone (coz I can't afford it) nor used one. So my
situation is pretty close to his :)

